# Advice: Black Rapid shoulderstrap



## candyman (Jun 14, 2013)

Just walking around with my 5D MKIII and 7D (both with batterygrip) with 70-300L (or 70-200 2.8 II) and 24-70 VC or 16-35 2.8 II attached, while using the canon shoulder straps, I am looking for something that makes carrying more easy and grabbing the cameras more easy. 
Like the Black Rapid Yeti shoulder strap:

BlackRapid Yeti & Yeti Slim Straps - How To Instructions

Does anyone have experience using this strap with heavy cameras and lenses attached? Does it hold good?
Isn't it to easy to cut the strap from the back and take to camera while walking in a more crowded area?

Is there some same solution but with steal wire inside the strap? I thought that black rapid would have such a solution. Sun sniper has. But it looks like only a strap for one camera


----------



## chasinglight (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a black rapid for a gripped 7d and I love it. I mainly use it while hiking. It works great even with large lenses like the 100-400. That said if you are going to carry two cameras, and thus won't have you hand in both bodies all the time sun sniper makes a similar strap with a steel wire braided in. Something like this
http://www.sunsniperusa.com/sniperpro.php


----------



## candyman (Jun 14, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> I have a black rapid for a gripped 7d and I love it. I mainly use it while hiking. It works great even with large lenses like the 100-400. That said if you are going to carry two cameras, and thus won't have you hand in both bodies all the time sun sniper makes a similar strap with a steel wire braided in. Something like this
> http://www.sunsniperusa.com/sniperpro.php



Thanks chasinglight.
Sun sniper seems to use in almost all their straps steel. But, they don't have that nice one shoulder strap for two cameras like Black Rapid has.  
I am not charmed of those double strap solutions.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 14, 2013)

I believe Neuro uses the BR with IDx, etc. I have a BR -- love it! YMMV.

Another option would be cotton carrier: http://www.cottoncarrier.com

Just depends on what works for you ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

I use a BR strap with a 1D X and heavy lenses (including a 600/4 II).

You might also consider a dual Spider Holster. I use a single one (on a Lowepro belt) with the 1D X and a white zoom (70-200/2.8, 28-300, 100-400), works very well. 

All my carriers are set up for Arca Swiss plates (which are on my camera/lenses). For the BR straps, I use a Kirk 1" clamp on the lugs, and I have the Spider Arca Clamp.


----------



## candyman (Jun 14, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> I believe Neuro uses the BR with IDx, etc. I have a BR -- love it! YMMV.
> 
> Another option would be cotton carrier: http://www.cottoncarrier.com
> 
> Just depends on what works for you ;D


They have some interesting solutions, thanks for the link.


----------



## candyman (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use a BR strap with a 1D X and heavy lenses (including a 600/4 II).
> 
> You might also consider a dual Spider Holster. I use a single one (on a Lowepro belt) with the 1D X and a white zoom (70-200/2.8, 28-300, 100-400), works very well.
> 
> All my carriers are set up for Arca Swiss plates (which are on my camera/lenses). For the BR straps, I use a Kirk 1" clamp on the lugs, and I have the Spider Arca Clamp.


Thanks neuro. Though I am not charmed of the dual holster. The BR yeti (one shoulder strap but able to carry 2 cameras) is a preferred solution. I just don't know wether it can hold my gear. And how good it is secured (for example with built-in steel strap)


----------



## Oupstd (Jun 14, 2013)

Just an advise, do not put your camera in your back or on you side unprotected in crowded area when using these type of straps, or the normal straps. Strap may be hard to cut, but it is possible to steal the lense.
This is what happened to me in St Petersburg a few years ago. Somebody managed to take the 10-22 off my camera body in a crowded aread. I though that with a strap, holded close to me (meaning that I would feel it if it broke or fell) it would be safe. It wasn't...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

If someone really wants your gear, instead of slicing your strap, they'll threaten to slice you. Get your gear insured, and be prepared to give it up at need.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 15, 2013)

First off, you are making yourself a target by carrying so much equipment. I was in South America and people there don't cut the strap... They'll take everything with a knife at your side or something. I learned slash proof isnt something you actually need to worry about. Depends where you are putting yourself. I take the shot and put it away. And i was in some pretty shady places. I bought a BR sport strap recently but that's for the US and Korea. I would travel light and actually without a strap if you're worried about thieves. And a camera bag that doesn't brag CANON.  you need to have fun. Having a slash proof strap already means you're worried.. Can't have fun an be creative that way. That's my one cent.


----------



## gbchriste (Jun 15, 2013)

Love my Black Rapid!


----------



## miah (Jun 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> All my carriers are set up for Arca Swiss plates (which are on my camera/lenses). For the BR straps, I use a Kirk 1" clamp on the lugs, and I have the Spider Arca Clamp.



*Neuro*, I'm also looking at a BR strap, but am confused by statements on their website. I want to keep my Induro Arca Swiss plates mounted to my camera/lenses, so I can pop them off the BR strap and attach them to my ballhead at a moments notice, but it says the FastenR Tripod (FR-T1) will only work with the Manfrotto RC2 Quick Release Plate. From your description, quoted above, I'm unclear as to what you found that works. Thanks.

Here's the BR page I'm referring to:

http://www.blackrapid.com/products/fastenr-t1


----------



## TonyMM (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a BR strap and recently converted from Manfrotto plates/clamps to all Arca-Swiss type system. I have a Kirk QR clamp on the end of the BR fasternr and either an L-plate or regular plate on bottom of cameras and long lenses. Have a clamp from Hejnar Photo that is made to be compatible with my Manfrotto RC ball head mounting post (it mates with the cross-boss on the mounting post such that there it is secure from twisting - as opposed to other clamps that would mount only with a friction surface on top of the post). When I want to mount the camera on the tripod, I unclamp the Kirk on the end of the BR strap and mount the camera plate to the Hejnar clamp on the tripod. 

Tony M


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2013)

miah said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > All my carriers are set up for Arca Swiss plates (which are on my camera/lenses). For the BR straps, I use a Kirk 1" clamp on the lugs, and I have the Spider Arca Clamp.
> ...



Take the FastenR-3 that comes with the strap, and use Loctite Blue 242 to attach it to a Kirk QRC-1 clamp.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 15, 2013)

Oupstd said:


> Just an advise, do not put your camera in your back or on you side unprotected in crowded area when using these type of straps, or the normal straps. Strap may be hard to cut, but it is possible to steal the lens.



Great advice and info. I had never even thought about that. Thanks.


----------



## miah (Jun 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Take the FastenR-3 that comes with the strap, and use Loctite Blue 242 to attach it to a Kirk QRC-1 clamp.



OK, that looks like a good solution. Thanks!


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been using the BlackRapids for about 2 years with my 5D3.
It's great and quick but the main issue i had with it was the strap wasn't adjustable on the fly.
Walking meant it swings about, even when locked. Sitting down or bending down meant the strap sometimes falls from the shoulder (even with the attachment that wraps around the shoulder).
I don't carry a heavy camera/lens combo so i tried the Joby ultrafit and i actually find it much better than the blackrapid.
It's smaller,lighter and adjustable on the fly and does everything a black rapid does…although i don't think it will be comfortable with a heavy combo and it doesn't do dual camera combos..
Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Danielle (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a blackrapid rs4. I use it on my 7d with grip and primarily prime lenses but its never come loose. I periodically check the link is tight, it's no concern. I've even dropped the camera straight into the strap, I trust it.

Blackrapid make sheaths you can buy an extras with a steel cable if that's your concern. Also the double, which I don't personally own, can be used as 2 singles if desired.

Sun sniper do make double's. Not sure if each side can be separated though.

If using any of the above with say 70-200's with the tripod mount, I'll suggest putting the link from the strap on that instead of the camera to balance. That's all.

The only dysfunction is to use the tripod mount. You have to disconnect the strap.


----------



## RGF (Jun 17, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Oupstd said:
> 
> 
> > Just an advise, do not put your camera in your back or on you side unprotected in crowded area when using these type of straps, or the normal straps. Strap may be hard to cut, but it is possible to steal the lens.
> ...



If you people watch you will sometimes see awkward people, that scream I am an easy target. 

I tend to have a very determined attitude when I travel. I am not muscular, 5'10" slightly overweight but not really heavy. Just give an impression that I mean business. Also I am constantly checking my camera.

Years ago (I hope this is not too off color and won't result in the posting be removed) I saw a poster that read "Though I walk through the shadow of the valley of death, I fear no evil for I am the meanest B**** in the valley"

I found that poster humorous but also insightful. When you travel, maintain don't mess with me attitude. There are easier marks than me.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

RGF said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Oupstd said:
> ...



I'm keeping my eye out for you RGF, and keeping out of your way as well.

The quote is a mixed Biblical/Vietnam Era passage, the US Grunts frequently wrote it on their Helmet Covers, we Aussies didn't use Helmets so we Tattooed it on our foreheads.


----------



## AG (Jun 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> The quote is a mixed Biblical/Vietnam Era passage, the US Grunts frequently wrote it on their Helmet Covers, we Aussies didn't use Helmets so we Tattooed it on our foreheads.



Its funny because its true 

As for the BR straps, as others have said if someone was getting that close to your back with a Stanley knife (or Box Cutter if your American) i would be worried about losing my kidneys, let alone my camera.



miah said:


> I'm also looking at a BR strap, but am confused by statements on their website. I want to keep my Induro Arca Swiss plates mounted to my camera/lenses, so I can pop them off the BR strap and attach them to my ballhead at a moments notice, but it says the FastenR Tripod (FR-T1) will only work with the Manfrotto RC2 Quick Release Plate. From your description, quoted above, I'm unclear as to what you found that works. Thanks.



What you will find is that as long as the plate is similar thickness.











The screws are similar that mount on the underside. The FR-T1 will be the exact same thing but possibly better build than the cheap knock offs you can buy from ebay.

Original:





Copy:





And speaking of copies i found this for $15AUD on eBay. Not sure if i would trust it to hold 1 let alone 2 cameras compared to my RS4 but if you wanted to check out and see it it suited your needs without paying for a decent strap i guess it couldn't hurt..


----------



## RGF (Jun 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> The quote is a mixed Biblical/Vietnam Era passage, the US Grunts frequently wrote it on their Helmet Covers, we Aussies didn't use Helmets so we Tattooed it on our foreheads.



Though I am of the age, I avoided Vietnam and the draft. I had a lower lottery number but held my student deferment until the draft ended.

Glad I did not have to


----------



## RGF (Jun 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> miah said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



notice that you use a 1" clamp. Any reason for the 1" versus 2" clamp? I would think with your big glass, you would want a larger clamp for greater security.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> notice that you use a 1" clamp. Any reason for the 1" versus 2" clamp? I would think with your big glass, you would want a larger clamp for greater security.



A wider clamp provides extra stability when the clamp is 'upright', but there's no clamping strength benefit in the 'upside-down' position. Since it holds as strongly, and a smaller clamp is easier when holding the camera in portrait orientation, I picked the 1" version over the 1.5" RRS clamp or the wider Kirk models.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 22, 2013)

[/quote]

I'm keeping my eye out for you RGF, and keeping out of your way as well.

The quote is a mixed Biblical/Vietnam Era passage, the US Grunts frequently wrote it on their Helmet Covers, we Aussies didn't use Helmets so we Tattooed it on our foreheads.
[/quote]
Mate, that explains a few things. All the Aussies in their sixties that Ive met down there are wearing hats. I thought I had read most available, but this was new ;D
Hope you enjoy your big journey, I look forward to see pictures when you get back.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2013)

On the BR site it stated that the straps will "hold all proffesional gear"

Do you trust the straps with your heaviest lenses like the 200 f2, 300 f2,8, 400 etc?

Any experience is greatly appricated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2013)

Viggo said:


> On the BR site it stated that the straps will "hold all proffesional gear"
> 
> Do you trust the straps with your heaviest lenses like the 200 f2, 300 f2,8, 400 etc?
> 
> Any experience is greatly appricated.



I carry my 600/4L IS II with 1D X on an RS-Sport L strap. If you'd prefer less complicated hardware, there's also the Kirk Security Strap (just a clamp with the nylon strap attached) - not quite as 'rapid' since you have to slide the strap over your body to raise the lens.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > On the BR site it stated that the straps will "hold all proffesional gear"
> ...



Thanks! I really like the RS-4 I have, so glad to know I can still use it if I carry something really heavy. I have thought about making my own short security wire from the handstrap mount under the 1d and around the strap, so if the attachment brakes in the RS-4, it will still hang on by the shorter extra wire.


----------



## candyman (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice.
I bought the BlackRapid R-strap RS-sport.
I have to admit it takes a few times to get used to it but works great.
I also added the BlackRapid Bryce 1 to store CF cards and so.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2013)

If the BR hardware has a weak point, it's the swivel pin. A zip tie from the rectangular bracket to the carabiner or lug would provide extra security, and limiting rotation to ~180 degrees isn't really an issue.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2013)

Neuroanatomist,
I use the BR 4 and I like it very much. I made replacement to the hardware on the BR.
I saw that Sunsniper has a ballbearing link with a rubber pad to attach to the camera 1/4-20 thread. The ballbearing provides swivelling capability and the rubber ring provides friction to prevent the screw from coming loose. So, I replaced the carabiner/fastener combo with the Sunsniper part. I am making the best of both worlds. 8)
I bought the Sunsniper Strap Pro a couple of years ago, but find it too bulky at the "shock absorber" making it too big to pack in my camera bag. I gave it to my daughter to use. 
Just like everything in life, I am still seeking the ideal way to carry my camera and be able to use tripod at a moments notice, to connect to my 70-200 lens collar when I change to the lens.
Then, there is the case of putting everything I need in a bag. Current flying rules are getting more and more restrictive to weight of carryon. :-[
A picture of the Sunsniper ballbearing link is attached.
-r




neuroanatomist said:


> If the BR hardware has a weak point, it's the swivel pin. A zip tie from the rectangular bracket to the carabiner or lug would provide extra security, and limiting rotation to ~180 degrees isn't really an issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Just like everything in life, I am still seeking the ideal way to carry my camera and be able to use tripod at a moments notice, to connect to my 70-200 lens collar when I change to the lens.



The answer to that is a QR clamp on the end of the strap, with plates on bodies/lens collars.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2013)

Neuroanatomist,
I shall look into that. Thanks for the tip.
-r



lion rock said:


> Just like everything in life, I am still seeking the ideal way to carry my camera and be able to use tripod at a moments notice, to connect to my 70-200 lens collar when I change to the lens.



The answer to that is a QR clamp on the end of the strap, with plates on bodies/lens collars.


----------

